# faire evoluer un powerMac OS 10.4.11 ?



## bernie14 (20 Janvier 2010)

ce  Imac est actuellement avec  os10.4.11
comment , si c'est possible,  faire evoluer le systeme vers os 10.4.9 minimum.
je suis pret a augmenter   la memoire a 512 ou plus si c'est necessaire 
merci pour votre aide

bernie

  Nom de lordinateur :	iMac
  Modèle dordinateur :	PowerMac6,3
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G4  (3.3)
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.25 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	256 Ko
  Mémoire :	256 Mo
  Vitesse du bus :	167 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	4.7.6f0


----------



## Arlequin (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

passer de X.4.*11* à X.4.*9,* ce n'est pas ce que j'appelle de l'évolution 



Disons que tu peux y installer MacOs Léopard, X.5 donc, qui lui va jusque X.5.8

mais il te faudra plus que 512Mo de ram (gonfle ton imac à bloc)

bonne journée


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2010)

bernie14 a dit:


> ce  Imac est actuellement avec  os10.4.11
> comment , si c'est possible,  faire evoluer le systeme vers os 10.4.9 minimum.
> je suis pret a augmenter   la memoire a 512 ou plus si c'est necessaire
> merci pour votre aide
> ...



Bonjour 
J'ai un eMac 1.25 GHz mais avec 1Go de mémoire vive et qui tourne bien en 10.5.8


----------



## bernie14 (20 Janvier 2010)

merci pour vos info ,
je ne croyais pas possible la mise en place du 10.5 pour un Imac PC G4,dans ce cas,
est il difficile de changer la memoire 256 installée d'origine dite non accessible ?
a defaut la carte 512 ajoutée soit 768mega suffit elle pour le 10.5?

ENcore merci pour votre aide
bernie


----------



## jp.pilet (20 Janvier 2010)

bernie14 a dit:


> merci pour vos info ,
> je ne croyais pas possible la mise en place du 10.5 pour un Imac PC G4,dans ce cas,
> est il difficile de changer la memoire 256 installée d'origine dite non accessible ?
> a defaut la carte 512 ajoutée soit 768mega suffit elle pour le 10.5?
> ...



Bonjour
pour la difficulté de changement de la mémoire je sais pas : vas voir sur Macbidouille tu devrais trouver ce qui t'intéresses
Pour la mémoire vive je te met ci-dessous les recommandations apple "in English"

Summary
Mac OS X v10.5 Leopard requires:

A Mac computer with an Intel, PowerPC G5, or Power PC G4 (867 MHz or faster) processor
512 MB memory or more
A DVD drive for installation
9 GB of available disk space or more
Some features require a compatible Internet service provider, fees may apply.
Some features require Apple's MobileMe service; fees apply.
cordialement JP


----------



## Invité (24 Janvier 2010)

Léo tourne très bien sur un G4.
Je l'ai installé sur mon Mini G4@1,25GHz et sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz.
En revanche, il est préférable de blinder la Ram. Si possible 1 Go ou plus si affinité.


----------



## bernie14 (25 Janvier 2010)

Invité a dit:


> Léo tourne très bien sur un G4.
> Je l'ai installé sur mon Mini G4@1,25GHz et sur mon iBook G4@1,2GHz.
> En revanche, il est préférable de blinder la Ram. Si possible 1 Go ou plus si affinité.



sur le imac G4  il semble qu'il n'y ai que 1 emplacement pour une memoire additionnelle , comment definir le type de memoire a ajouter pour aller a 1Go25? je n'ai pas trouvé de memoire 1Go qui semble compatible? si tu as une reference merci de me la communiquer


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour
je confirme 1go minimun pour leo sur G4
la ram http://www.macway.com/fr/product/3747/memoire-kit-2-go-2-x-1-go-ddr-400-mhz-pc3200-g5-imac-g5.html pour l interne , c est la meme sur mes emacs g4 actuellement

memoire externe http://www.macway.com/fr/product/26...o-sodimm-ddr-333-pc-2700-garantie-10-ans.html


----------



## bernie14 (25 Janvier 2010)

merci Christophe,
 la RAM dont tu me parles est a mettre en place sur le port accessible ?je laisse en place la memoire installée d'origine.
pas de reglage particulier a assurer ?
on reboot  et c'est parti ?
 merci pour votre aide à tous 
bernie


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Janvier 2010)

la sodim pour le port accessible
pas de manip speciale


----------

